# Need help for a trip to Lac St.Pierre (Quebec) in 3 weeks



## Hammer669 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello,
I'm new to this but I was wondering if anyone out there can help me find the great spots in Lac St.Pierre Quebec to catch some big Walleyes. It will be the first time I go there and have yet find info.

Thanks

Mike


----------

